# I'm thinking on buying a Para PCX745R



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It's the 1911 Commander sized alloy framed version. Anybody here have any positive or negitive information on this model or Para guns in general? The little I could dig up on the web seems to point to the fact that they are really good pistols that shoot tight groups. I can order one from Gallery of Guns for a bit over $800.00 out the Door. It's more than I can really afford right now but it's got most of the features and spec.s I'm looking for. Weight and size being tops on the list, I don't want something that's to short to the point were I can't get it to print nice on paper but it needs to be concealable carry size too. It is only a tiny bit larger than my Ruger P345 which is concealabe enough for me. I got the "HOTS" for this one bad but I'm trying to talk myself out of it at the same time. 
http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=4
From what I've read so far it would seem that once you go shorter than a 4.25" barrel on a 1911 the barrel suport system has to change to allow for the shortness. This has a great deal to do with acuracy or a lack there of.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I couldn't conceal a handgun that big, but again I'm 5'9", 160 lbs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I don't know too much about 1911s. I just ordered my first one, a Kimber Pro CDP II. I looked hard at the Paras, but, ultimately the concealable features of the CDP series and shooting both brands led me to choose the Kimber. I had the opportunity to shoot a Kimber Eclipse Ultra II

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/eclipse/eclipse_ultra_II/

which has a 3 inch barrel, and I had no issues with accuracy, or lack there of. Again, I am no expert, but, even at 25 yards I found it easier to shoot (accurate and manageable recoil) than my Glock 23. I know the heavier steel of the Kimber Vs the polymer frame of the Glock made a difference with the recoil, but, I loved that little 1911.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

fivehour- how do you like the hawg? i looked at one for ccw but wasn't to sure about the beavertail on it and accuracy of the 3" barrel.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

ander254 said:


> fivehour- how do you like the hawg? i looked at one for ccw but wasn't to sure about the beavertail on it and accuracy of the 3" barrel.


I love it. Had some feeding issues with 230gr ammo, but using 185gr has shown no problems whatsoever. The beavertail is comfortable, even when it's carried in the appendix position (about 12:30). Doesn't jam into me really all that much. The accuracy suffers a hair just because the tritium sights are harder to acquire than white dots, but they glow in dim light or pitch black, and that's what I want on a carry gun. I can still put all the rounds in the X and 10 circles on a silhouette target from 7 yards, and usually my accuracy doesn't suffer until I'm past 50 rounds and my forearm is getting tired from loading the doublestacked magazines without a mag loader, so I get shaky. Here's my range report: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13414


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Wait*

I would recommend that you wait, save up your money and then purchase what you really want when the time is right. As long as you have a good concealment pistol, there is no real hurry.

Everything I have heard about Para is good. I would also recommend Kimber. But the wisest thing would be to wait until you have the money in hand for what you really want. No compromises or second thoughts then.

Good Luck!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> I would recommend that you wait, save up your money and then purchase what you really want when the time is right. As long as you have a good concealment pistol, there is no real hurry.
> 
> Everything I have heard about Para is good. I would also recommend Kimber. But the wisest thing would be to wait until you have the money in hand for what you really want. No compromises or second thoughts then.
> 
> Good Luck!


Well I'm pretty dang hot for it so the only reason to wait would be to not use the Master Card. I got a reply back from Para that they will install or send me a set of Night sites for $99.00. That would ice the cake for me. By the way, I Emailed a question to Springfield about their 1911's and never got a reply.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

*Overload!!!!!!*

I couldn't take it anymore :smt119 and pulled the trigger. Photo's and range report to follow in a few days when it shows up at the retailer. :drooling: I'll be doing a side by side with my Ruger just to see. :smt066


----------

